# New Delta 36-725T2 motor issue



## jrsmithads (May 21, 2020)

Bought the new Delta 36-725T2 table saw at the end of May. Using on my first project on some cabinets. Started it up under no load (other than the blade itself) and it started smoking. Shut it down and rotated blade manually and it sounds like it is grinding. It's of course under warranty, but Delta is being difficult to deal with. They have a couple local service centers (Phoenix, AZ) they referred me to, but all of them said they won't deal with Delta as it was always a pain. I'm seeing this too. Lowes won't take it back on their accord as it is past 30 days. Just wondering if anyone has seen similar issues with this saw or had to deal with Delta on a warranty and how it was handled. Thanks in advance!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Go back to Lowes*

Ask for a manager. How much past 30 days was it? Is the 30 day all the warranty they offer on a new product? If so, that stinks! A manager has some leeway in what the will warranty so lean on them. What city? 

Were there other saws with the same issue? Check online. Was this saw new in a sealed box? I'd raise hell if my new saw's motor burned out in 90 days! Actually, I'd show up with it in the container it came in. I hope you still have it! It would had to refuse to warranty it then and besides, Lowes will get a new one anyway because they are a dealer. They have no financial stake in this except losing you as a customer!


http://pdf.lowes.com/warrantyguides/000999375004_warranty.pdf



:|


----------



## jrsmithads (May 21, 2020)

Ended up getting it returned to Lowe’s. Turns out the first store I talked to did not know the correct return policy. Loaded up the saw as is and told them to give me a new one. They did. Now I just have to take another 3-4 hrs setting up and tuning it again...
Thanks for the reply!


----------



## furnacefighter15 (Jun 21, 2020)

Thats the same saw I recently bought earlier this summer. Ive been very happy with it.

Glad they made good for you.

Do yourself a favor and get a better blade, then its a fantastic saw.

I have a diablo combination blade in mine and it works great.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fuzzball89 (Oct 27, 2020)

I had the same motor issue with this table saw that everyone else is describing but I believe I've found an easy and quick DIY solution that avoids having to talk to delta customer service. I haven't seen this posted elsewhere so posting here if it helps anyone. I'm not the best at accurately naming motor parts but i tried to describe everything as best i can.

If you remove the plastic motor case you should see a white plastic fan on the end of the motor (opposite of the blade side). This fan also doubles as the motor brake, and this brake is engaging when it shouldn't be and this is what is causing the motor to not start properly / exhibit grinding noises / smoke. This fix involves disabling the brake on the motor so that it will not / cannot engage. To disable the brake, I took the following steps:

1) Unplug the saw and remove the plastic motor housing
2) Remove the white plastic end cap from the brake (simply pulls off by hand)
3) Disconnect the springs that are holding the gold centrifugal clips using a small screwdriver and pliers. Once the springs are removed the gold clips should fall off. 
4) pull off the fan. You may need to use a small screwdriver to pry the plastic clips open. Keep turning the fan / prying the clips and eventually it should come off. Try not to break the clips.
5) Two flathead screws are securing a metal break pad. Remove the screws and take off this brakepad. 
6) At this point you can verify that the problem was with the brake. Try turning on the saw and you should no longer have a start up issue. Unplug the saw
6) Place the brake/fan back on to the motor. I did not replace the gold clips as I don't think they are needed. Place the fan cap back onto the motor.
7) Replace plastic motor housing

Your saw should now run without issue (and also without a brake, so be cautious!). Way easier than trying to get a replacement!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

A couple more wiring diagrams from dual voltage motors. To reverse direction interchange black and red leads.


----------



## Michael19 (Dec 26, 2020)

jrsmithads said:


> Bought the new Delta 36-725T2 table saw at the end of May. Using on my first project on some cabinets. Started it up under no load (other than the blade itself) and it started smoking. Shut it down and rotated blade manually and it sounds like it is grinding. It's of course under warranty, but Delta is being difficult to deal with. They have a couple local service centers (Phoenix, AZ) they referred me to, but all of them said they won't deal with Delta as it was always a pain. I'm seeing this too. Lowes won't take it back on their accord as it is past 30 days. Just wondering if anyone has seen similar issues with this saw or had to deal with Delta on a warranty and how it was handled. Thanks in advance!





jrsmithads said:


> Bought the new Delta 36-725T2 table saw at the end of May. Using on my first project on some cabinets. Started it up under no load (other than the blade itself) and it started smoking. Shut it down and rotated blade manually and it sounds like it is grinding. It's of course under warranty, but Delta is being difficult to deal with. They have a couple local service centers (Phoenix, AZ) they referred me to, but all of them said they won't deal with Delta as it was always a pain. I'm seeing this too. Lowes won't take it back on their accord as it is past 30 days. Just wondering if anyone has seen similar issues with this saw or had to deal with Delta on a warranty and how it was handled. Thanks in advance!


Yes I bought mine in the middle of May and having the exact same problem with the Saw and Lowe's and warranty department... It's garbage and a new motor is over $250


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

i'd do like the original poster, load that bad boy up, take it back to lowes and talk to the right guy
or at least make them take it back by making a lot of noise, squeaky wheel gets the grease


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Michael19 said:


> Yes I bought mine in the middle of May and having the exact same problem with the Saw and Lowe's and warranty department... It's garbage and a new motor is over $250


The difference is that you are 7 months since you bought. You are probably outside Lowes take back range.

George


----------



## jpaskell (Feb 19, 2019)

A gentleman named Frank Heizler has a you tube video explaining these issues and has great explanations on what could be wrong and how to fix.
He has a small business selling replacement parts to solve some if these issues, capacitors, micro switch etc. And a great video on how to repair, replace and/adjust the fan, capacitor and micro switch.
He is also a woodworker and what he says makes sense.
Good luck,
Jim


----------



## JMaze1 (Apr 24, 2021)

fuzzball89 said:


> I had the same motor issue with this table saw that everyone else is describing but I believe I've found an easy and quick DIY solution that avoids having to talk to delta customer service. I haven't seen this posted elsewhere so posting here if it helps anyone. I'm not the best at accurately naming motor parts but i tried to describe everything as best i can.
> 
> If you remove the plastic motor case you should see a white plastic fan on the end of the motor (opposite of the blade side). This fan also doubles as the motor brake, and this brake is engaging when it shouldn't be and this is what is causing the motor to not start properly / exhibit grinding noises / smoke. This fix involves disabling the brake on the motor so that it will not / cannot engage. To disable the brake, I took the following steps:
> 
> ...


Just completed this job. Saw is up and running. Brakes were locked up and burnt. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## electrodad3061 (9 mo ago)

After approx 1.5 years my delta saw motor seized up and would not reset. The 5 year warranty is great, but my issue with Delta is that the closes service center is 2 hrs away.


----------

